# Working in Clear Creek WW Park again - Winter 2016



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Ha, they should do it in mid June when everybody's gotten beaten down and is done kayaking in water. Seems like the features all got destroyed after high water last year, good to hear they're trying to fix 'em up.


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

It would probably make more sense to move those rocks completely out of the river instead of piling it up on the banks again. That crap just ends up in the middle of the river during high water.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Can they throw some concrete rubble and rebar in there to give it the genuine feel of urban boating?


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Daryl said:


> The heavy equipment is back in the river pulling deposits out of the lead in to rodeo and placing it downstream on the beach.
> 
> I talked to a park ranger and he said they'd be pulling excess material throughout the run to make it "better for the kayakers because they'll be out in a few months". Told him he's too late, I ran it last Thursday with my mini cat when there was a slight surge with the melt off.


How was the narrow section just down stream of Washington St bridge?
Glacier on south side and concrete on north. 
How mini is your mini? Frame & oars or R1/R2?


----------



## Daryl (Apr 16, 2013)

Slid through that slot just fine. Lots of ice for sure. 

The cat is 11'6" with a single row station and cobra mini locks. Couldn't resist after all the chatter about front range runs last week. 

Should be fun from Rigor to town when the creek rises.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Are they actually changing the features or just pulling sediment out of the eddies?

I feel like after they messed with it last winter, Rodeo got worse and Bleacher became a surfable feature. Not sure if I like the idea of them messing with the features...


----------



## outwash (Oct 21, 2011)

So the golden guage is still fozen right now and not giving any flow data. Any estimate on what the flow is? I will be in Denver later this week and was wondering with all the warm weather if there would be 80 cfs or so to play around in?


----------



## Daryl (Apr 16, 2013)

benjamin_smith said:


> Are they actually changing the features or just pulling sediment out of the eddies?
> 
> I feel like after they messed with it last winter, Rodeo got worse and Bleacher became a surfable feature. Not sure if I like the idea of them messing with the features...


Looks and sounds like it is primarily maintenance. They are hollowing out the channel and building up the sides. Not sure what the end result will be other than deeper water down the middle. The drops aren't at the moment being modified and the ranger that was snapping pictures yesterday spoke only of cleaning it up.

The crew has moved down to the beach area this morning and are actively dredging that area.

Andy, a few shopping carts, old tires and some carp would certainly give it that 1970s urban Lake Erie feel.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Daryl said:


> Looks and sounds like it is primarily maintenance. They are hollowing out the channel and building up the sides. Not sure what the end result will be other than deeper water down the middle. The drops aren't at the moment being modified and the ranger that was snapping pictures yesterday spoke only of cleaning it up.
> 
> The crew has moved down to the beach area this morning and are actively dredging that area.
> 
> Andy, a few shopping carts, old tires and some carp would certainly give it that 1970s urban Lake Erie feel.


That's good. I feel like most whitewater parks need yearly maintenance like that.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

So if they're going for the 70's Erie vibe will it be flammable like the Cuyahoga?...sweet


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Daryl said:


> Andy, a few shopping carts, old tires and some carp would certainly give it that 1970s urban Lake Erie feel.


Now you're talking about the Wheat Ridge Daily section of Clear Creek and the drop down near Tennyson!

I've heard the drop at Wadsworth referred to as "Shopping Cart Falls." If you ever run it, I recommend a portage there as it's actually an aeration structure with chunks of jagged concrete embedded in the slide. If there's enough water to cover the concrete chunks, the hole below is massive and the ensuing swim shallow and manky with a 20' wall along river left and those Goddamn Russian olive trees (very thorny) along the right.

And cayo 2, if you want that Cuyhoga flammability, maybe check out the South Platte down near the Conoco refinery? Prolly want to leave the smokes at home for that stretch... 

Urban boating at it's finest!

-AH


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, did they ever contain that refinery leak into Sand Creek above the confluence with the So Platte.?Sand actually has at least one cool rapid and water sometimes .But is just plain gross pollution wise even before the refinery.


That Wadsworth drop is not that bad.The1st hole gets big,the second kicks into the left wall,and the third is where junk collects and is hard to get a good look at.The slide is the easy part.Seems like everybody has a different impression of this run,and different names for stuff.It varies alot with flows and stuff changes .I'd bike scout whatever section I was running beforehand.


Bleacher used to be better the first couple years of the park.Changes seem to be about 50/50 in making things better/worse.They may be getting things dialed in better with experience.


----------



## Daryl (Apr 16, 2013)

outwash said:


> So the golden guage is still fozen right now and not giving any flow data. Any estimate on what the flow is? I will be in Denver later this week and was wondering with all the warm weather if there would be 80 cfs or so to play around in?


Not sure there is much play yet. You decide.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Daryl said:


> Not sure there is much play yet. You decide.


Count woulda been there....


----------



## outwash (Oct 21, 2011)

Daryl said:


> Not sure there is much play yet. You decide.


Thanks -- nothing like a visual. Looking pretty lean.


----------

